# Jets Vacuum Sanitary System --- JET DRAINAGE SYSTEM



## mohamed mech (15 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل
هذا نظام من انظمة الصرف ذات الاهمية
حيث انه اقتصادى جدا فى استهلاك المياه لاعتماده على تفريغ مواسير الصرف من الهواء و سحب سوائل الصرف عن طريق الشفط
و هو شبيه بالموجود فى الطائرات
و اعتقد انه حل مثالى لدور القبو فى حالة عدم وجود طلمبة مغمورة و بئر لها
الا انه يلزم ان تكون القطع الصحية متوافقة مع النظام و مزودة بصمامات فتح و غلق
اى يلزم توريد المنظومة كاملة 



http://www.4shared.com/file/V2D1ENNY/JET_DRAINAGE_SYSTEM.html

بالتوفيق
و تحياتى لاخى عبد العاطى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحباتي لكم زميلنا المعطاء المتميز دائما بالموضوعات المتميزة 
اضافة جديدة لي أدين لك بها 
جزاكم الله كل خير
ودائما متميز و متألق


----------



## a hoba (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a hoba (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hanisami (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحباتي لكم زميلنا المعطاء المتميز دائما بالموضوعات المتميزة
> اضافة جديدة لي أدين لك بها
> جزاكم الله كل خير
> ودائما متميز و متألق


 كفاية عليه كدا يا استاذنا
تاني ما حا نقدر نكلمه
بس هو لكن متميز ومتالق بعقل؟
دا فوق الخيال ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

معقول من شهر يوليو؟


----------



## mohamed mech (31 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> معقول من شهر يوليو؟


 
شوفت بقه انتا مشغول عن المنتدى قد ايه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير . وشكرا*​


----------



## hikal007 (30 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مهم وجديد ,,, بارك الله لك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي المعطاء على المشاركة


----------

